# 22 hornet info?



## teed (Sep 6, 2010)

hey was just curious if any of ya guys reload for the 22 hornet and if you had any loads u could share with a guy, load data is some what limited for this round i have been finding out lol


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

H-110 and hodgdon lil-gun are the 2 powders ive loaded in it. I like them both. The lil gun works better for heavier bullets- 40 Gr plus. The h110 is good behind 35 gr vmaxes. Check the hodgdon website for exact data, but max loads of both is what i use, just be sure to work up to it. A big accuracy factor in hornets is to neck size only, and also to adjust c.o.a.l to just off the lands. They are fun little guns, and they can shoot too if you work with em. I like the vmaxes best too. 35 and 40 gr are what i shoot.


----------



## teed (Sep 6, 2010)

awsome thank you neb_bo, i have found not alot of ppl even know what a hornet is around here lol


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In 1958 I started out with Hercules 2400 and never stopped. My son now has that old model 43 Winchester, but 223 diameter bullets are getting harder to find.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> In 1958 I started out with Hercules 2400 and never stopped. My son now has that old model 43 Winchester, but 223 diameter bullets are getting harder to find.


I wish my dad had a 43 winchester to give me!

I have some 2400 someone gave me, but havent loaded any hornet rounds with it since ive always been trying to get the most out of the little round. I did load some .223 rounds with 2400 and 40gr vmaxs, and theyre pretty neat. About half the noise as full house high velocity loads. W296 publishes some good velocities too, but ive never used it. My latest toy is a 15" encore pistol in 22 hornet with a 2-6 bushnell trophy. Ive had it over 2 months and havent hardly shot it yet. This summer when the gophers are out itll get used alot.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.accuratereloading.com/22hornet.html

http://www.reloadersnest.com/frontpage.asp?CaliberID=12

http://www.alliantpowder.com/reloaders/ ... ?gtypeid=2

http://data.hodgdon.com/cartridge_load.asp

http://www.handloads.com/loaddata/defau ... er&Source=


----------

